# Best Food for loose stools and digestion????



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi all,
Im looking for the best food for loose stools. I want to be able to help my dogs digestion as she is still not clean and a change of food was recommended in my other thread.
Here it is; http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/51028-toilet-training-problems-maybe-incontinence-behaviour.html

Here is whats easily available to me;
Arden Grange
Bakers
Eukanuba Veterinary Diet
Fish4Dogs
Hills Prescription Diets
Hills Science Plan
James Wellbeloved
Nutro Choice
Purina Veterinary Diets
Royal Canin 
Wagg
Pedigree
Bruno
Harringtons 
Hi Life 
Iams 
Purina 
Tesco enhanced nutrition

Thanks
xx


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

have you tryed giving her bones such as ribs. they firm up a dogs stool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Nature Diet would be my prefered option over dried! are you able to get this?
DT


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Eukanuba and Arden grange are good foods, i feed iams dry to both my dogs.
These are all super premium foods and very digestible so less waste produced and that is probably why you have been advised to change diets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I would choose Nature diet over dry everytime! I use dry but the only one I use is Arden Grange! and I would never feed entirely on that!
DT


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Eukanuba and Arden grange are good foods, i feed iams dry to both my dogs.
> These are all super premium foods and very digestible so less waste produced and that is probably why you have been advised to change diets.


Same here.7 labs on eukanuba,3 terriers on Arden Grange. They are expensive foods but they look fantastic on it and never mess in their kennels.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nature Diet would be my prefered option over dried! are you able to get this?
> DT


Yes I agree - our two Bichons are on Naturediet and their stools are really firm.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Of those listed, only Arden Grange and James well beloved, but for a sensitive tum, my preferred food (both wet and dry) would be Burns. Naturediet is also excellent.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Burns, James Wellbeloved or Skinners hypoallergenic are good for dry, naturediet, burns or JWB for wet. It doesn't matter what's available locally, you can order any of them on the internet and have them delivered to your house. Also a good local pet shop would be happy to order any of them for you, and you could collect them from the shop if that's more convenient for you. Having read and replied to your previous thread, you should start by avoiding anything containing wheat and soya. My dog also reacts to maize, which is used in some foods such as Arden Grange. 
Why not contact the companies for samples? Burns sent me several samples and they came with a five pound off voucher to use against buying a bag of the food. Skinners were doing a 3kg sample bag for £2 at Crufts, I tried it, my dog did so well on it I switched from Burns. 
Don't start by buying a massive quantity of something that might not suit your dog!


----------



## WaggFoods (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there,

Providing there is no under laying cause, (I assume the dog has been wormed) then she should see a benefit on feeding Wagg. I would advise chicken and veg or worker chicken. These diets contain citrus extract which has natural antiviral and antibacterial properties together with manan-oligosaccharides which inhibit the growth of bad bacteria in the gut allowing the good bacteria to flourish, increasing stool quality and helping overall digestive health.
Wagg will also be beneficial to her pocket.
Hope this helps, any other questions please let me know, happy to do so

Jenny Hauk, Technical & Nutrition Manager, Wagg Foods


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

WaggFoods said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Providing there is no under laying cause, (I assume the dog has been wormed) then she should see a benefit on feeding Wagg. I would advise chicken and veg or worker chicken. These diets contain citrus extract which has natural antiviral and antibacterial properties together with manan-oligosaccharides which inhibit the growth of bad bacteria in the gut allowing the good bacteria to flourish, increasing stool quality and helping overall digestive health.
> Wagg will also be beneficial to her pocket.
> ...


But you an add natural 'product' to any kibble can you not to inhabit the growth of bad bacteria, or as I look at it to encourage the growth of good bacteria. 
Just intrested!
regards
DT


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

wagg looks really crappy to me, no proper meat as first ingredient. wheat and maize??? c'mon.


----------



## WaggFoods (Jul 21, 2009)

_But you an add natural 'product' to any kibble can you not to inhabit the growth of bad bacteria, or as I look at it to encourage the growth of good bacteria. 
Just intrested!
regards
DT_

Hi Double Trouble. Regarding your question, no, these are specific nutrients and although they occur in some natural products, for example chicory, they may not be in the correct amounts to give maximum benefit.

In other natural products they may not be present at all. The citrus for example comes for a particular kind of orange, not all oranges.

Hope this helps.

Jenny Hauk, Technical & Nutrition Manager, Wagg Foods


----------



## WaggFoods (Jul 21, 2009)

davehyde said:


> wagg looks really crappy to me, no proper meat as first ingredient. wheat and maize??? c'mon.


Hi Dave,

No sure what is meant by no proper meat. Legally the ingredients list has to be declared in descending order by weight. Many companies who have meat as the first ingredient are able to do so because they use meat slurry in their products. This can be up to 70 % water.

Wagg use de-hydrated meat which is about 10% water or less so this gives a lower weight, hence lower in the ingredients list. The equivalent re-hydrated amount of meat would easily be the first ingredient. Both wheat and maize are good ingredients in terms of energy delivery and general nutrition. Both have comparable amounts of protein to polished rice and give a slower energy release particularly beneficial to active dogs.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

WaggFoods said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> No sure what is meant by no proper meat. Legally the ingredients list has to be declared in descending order by weight. Many companies who have meat as the first ingredient are able to do so because they use meat slurry in their products. This can be up to 70 % water.
> 
> Wagg use de-hydrated meat which is about 10% water or less so this gives a lower weight, hence lower in the ingredients list. The equivalent re-hydrated amount of meat would easily be the first ingredient. Both wheat and maize are good ingredients in terms of energy delivery and general nutrition. Both have comparable amounts of protein to polished rice and give a slower energy release particularly beneficial to active dogs.


Wagg foods are not addressing the issue of the wheat, soya and maize content of their food. The whole point of the thread is that wheat and soya are not well digested by many dogs and could well be a major cause of the problems with this young dog. Maize is also not easily digested by a smaller number of dogs. 
Wagg may well use dehydrated meat. What I would then ask is how long has it been dehydrated for, and where has it been all this time? It's not even fresh then is it?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

WaggFoods said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Providing there is no under laying cause, (I assume the dog has been wormed) then she should see a benefit on feeding Wagg. I would advise chicken and veg or worker chicken. These diets contain citrus extract which has natural antiviral and antibacterial properties together with manan-oligosaccharides which inhibit the growth of bad bacteria in the gut allowing the good bacteria to flourish, increasing stool quality and helping overall digestive health.
> Wagg will also be beneficial to her pocket.
> ...


But the dog is being fed on Wagg already and has these problems! You clearly haven't read the linked thread!


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Not wanting to high jack the thread but can I ask the guy from Wagg what are the e.c. additives that are in your food, are they B.H.A. and B.H.T.

Terri


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I know it's not on your list of what you can get...so I like to be difficult..but Supadog Sensitive is what we use at the kennels for the rescues because it's proven (to us at least) to be the one food that any dog seems to like and it doesn't upset any stomachs, obviously taking in dogs from unknown sources we don't always know what (if anything) they have been fed previously so it's a good all round (and reasonable priced) food that suits most.


----------



## WaggFoods (Jul 21, 2009)

Kinski said:


> Not wanting to high jack the thread but can I ask the guy from Wagg what are the e.c. additives that are in your food, are they B.H.A. and B.H.T.
> 
> Terri


Hi, sorry for the delay in replying to you, been caught up!

At Wagg we declare EC additives as some of our raw materials, fats particularly, contain BHT which is added to stabilize them, preventing rancidity. The levels are well below the maximum permitted safe level required by the EC. We do not add any BHT ourselves. Its worth saying that its very important to adequately protect the fats as rancid fat will cause illness in pets if eaten. We do not use any artificial colours, never have, never will.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## WaggFoods (Jul 21, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Wagg foods are not addressing the issue of the wheat, soya and maize content of their food. The whole point of the thread is that wheat and soya are not well digested by many dogs and could well be a major cause of the problems with this young dog. Maize is also not easily digested by a smaller number of dogs.
> Wagg may well use dehydrated meat. What I would then ask is how long has it been dehydrated for, and where has it been all this time? It's not even fresh then is it?


Hi Burrowzig, sorry for the delay in replying, have been caught up!

Actually Wagg dont use any soya in their dog foods. On wheat and maize, Im sure we are all aware that some dogs do have more sensitive digestions and therefore are more suited to a rice based diet however this is by no means universal and we and other pet food companies have many satisfied customers whose dogs, including puppies are fed on foods containing these cereals. Its a question of personal choice and what suits the dog.
Similarly with meat, the timescales from slaughter to delivery to pet food plant are similar for both de-hydrated and slurries, plus, once dehydrated the meat is more microbiologically stable and less subject to potential deterioration. Its up to the individual to decide which is fresher, an uncooked bacon joint sitting on a the meat counter or cooked ham which was cooked straight from the cutting room on the deli.

I hope the lady finds a diet that suits her dog and resolves the problem. Of course we at Wagg hope she will join the many customers whose pets thrive on our products including the seven dogs owned by our directors. But in the end, the important outcome is a happy healthy dog.

Jenny Hawk, Wagg Foods


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

just remembered, my dog and I won a bag of Burgess sensitive last year, and it had my dog shitting bullets! I had to stop feeding it on its own in order to stop her poos being uncomfortably hard. Maybe this could help if nothing else does!


----------

